# Newbie



## introvert77 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi, I'm a forty-something mom from mid-Mo currently living an apartment life with no other pets whatsoever. I'm in the serious research phase/supplies gathering phase of becoming a mantis owner. I think I have my first acquisition lined up in a few weeks from now once I'm setup and rtg. I fell in love with ghosts after doing some research into more common mantises. How amazing is it that these adorable wriggle-dancers are a "beginner" species?! Anyway, I'm here to learn before caring for these guys in person, but I'm definitely enamored with a number of beautiful species and can see myself enjoying this hobby for years. I hope to learn from the collective knowledge here.


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 21, 2022)

Yay! Another Missouri person! Nice to meet you fellow introvert. Ghosties are super cute and fun to raise as well. The females can be aggressive eaters too sometimes. Good luck to you!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 29, 2022)

welcome


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome! Ghosts are really a wonderful place to start!


----------



## introvert77 (Apr 7, 2022)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2022)

welcome


----------

